# Hi from Rome



## luca333 (May 8, 2006)

Hi everyone
my name is Luca Rocchi , i'm c++/delphi music software programmer .
You can find my software projects , always under construction, at http://www.musicdyne.com
Also i like playing jazz guitar ....


----------



## Scott Cairns (May 8, 2006)

Hi Luca, welcome man.


----------



## Thonex (May 8, 2006)

Hi Luca.....welcome to our little world  

I see you are a C++ programmer.... take a look at out Kontakt scripting section in this forum. There are some great programers here writing some really cool stuff for Kontakt scripts. 

Cheers,

T


----------



## lux (May 8, 2006)

Ciao Luca, benvenuto.


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 8, 2006)

Hello Luca,

Very cool to have you here!!!!


----------

